# how to improve self esteem



## savemeplease (Aug 25, 2011)

i have been considering divorce all day but now im thinking i just need to work on myself but how do you get rid of insecurities and do you need counseling to get over bad self esteem?


----------



## savemeplease (Aug 25, 2011)

i guess i should have made the title how do you improve self esteem cause no one seems to want to help me


----------



## savemeplease (Aug 25, 2011)

would someone please talk to me im goin nuts here, im tryin to keep my mind off crying like a crazy woman


----------



## savemeplease (Aug 25, 2011)

ive been all alone all day and its making me think crazy thoughts


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Do you want to share what your situation is?

Here's a good article on improving self-esteem for you to read:

Self-esteem: Boost your self-image with these 5 steps - MayoClinic.com

One of the things about improving self-esteem is the fact that YOU want to improve, YOU want to help yourself.

"_You yourself, as much as anybody in the entire universe, deserve YOUR love and affection_.” ~ Buddha

God Bless.


----------



## shawn14 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you want to improve your self-esteem, here are some steps to start empowering yourself: Try to stop thinking negative thoughts about yourself. Each day, write down three things about yourself that make you happy. Aim for accomplishments rather than perfection. Accept that you will make mistakes because everyone does. Mistakes are part of learning. Remind yourself that a person's talents are constantly developing, and everyone excels at different things — it's what makes people interesting. Experiments with different activities that will help you get in touch with your talents. Then, take pride in new skills you develop. You'll relieve stress, and be healthier and happier. Enjoy spending time with the people you care about and doing the things you love. Relax and have a good time — and avoid putting your life on hold.

Self Esteem Counseling


----------

